# Know anything about Shimano Cosair Reels?



## FishyItch (Feb 10, 2011)

I saw this on CL. I thought it might be a good way to get myself a musky setup.
----------------
For Sale:

2- Shimano Corsair CS400 Musky Reels $25 each
Shakespeare Contender 6'6" Graphite Medium Action Rod $15
Browning Gold Medallion 6’ Graphite Medium-Light Action Rod $15
Eagle GE-UL56 5’6” Graphite Ultra-Light Rod $10
Shakespeare Omni BWR 175 6’ Graphite Musky Rod $15 
All in Good to Excellent Shape. 





---------------

I'm at least thinking about one of the Cosairs and the Musky Rod.

Any input would be awesome. I might do the deal this weekend.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't know about those. But, I hope spring comes your way soon. It seems you have been on a buying spree


----------



## FishyItch (Feb 11, 2011)

Haha...

I actually haven't purchased a whole lot, I've just been really really close on a lot of stuff. My better judgment always seems to kick in right at the last second.

But you're right...I need spring. I think all of us northern guys do.


----------



## Musky Tom (Feb 16, 2011)

Got a Corsair when I bought a used muskie rod...it's crappy for casting, but I'm thinking of using it for trolling
I don't think it's one of the better reels shimano produced (and I like shimano), but at $25.00, can't go wrong
Tom


----------



## ITGuy (May 15, 2011)

I know this is an older post but figured I would respond. I had a Shimano Corsair for about a month and it fell apart. Took it back to Sport's Authority and got a second one. The second one fell apart within a month as well, took it back as well. Not a very good Shimano reel. Worst Shimano I have ever owned.


----------



## bcbouy (May 16, 2011)

if you like those type of reels,try to find an ambassadeur.the old 6000's are good.they are fairly cheap. ive pulled in a 50 lb. salmon on one.


----------



## pelagicbldr (May 24, 2011)

Junk in comparison to others available. Won't hold up long with hard fishing. Not made for a diehard!


----------



## PlainBassCrazy (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a corsair CS300 nice reel very smooth and casts far I have mine loaded with 20 and use it for striped bass and northern pike. I just dont think Id give 25 bucks a reel unless they are in like new condition! they were only 40 to 45 bucks new.


----------



## PlainBassCrazy (Jun 13, 2011)

pelagicbldr said:


> Junk in comparison to others available. Won't hold up long with hard fishing. Not made for a diehard!




they'll hold up they just dont take abuse and neglect well... ive fished with my CS300 in 3 different states for multiple species of fish even some salt water fishing in the gulf of mexico its landed hundreds of fish some upwards of 25-30 lbs only had one piece break on it and it was my fault for over tightening the line guide pawl cap. Keep it clean and lubricated and they will last.


----------

